# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!-2

## Евгений Василь

Всем привет!
Люди добрые, подскажите, куда делся раздел "1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!! - 2"И? Поделитесь прямой ссылкой, плиз.
Если раздела нет, где теперь можно скачать свежие релизыИ?

----------


## GanjaGod

*Евгений Василь*,
Привет! Нашёл раздел? А то тоже нужен...

----------


## Demon1978

Теперь как я понял все собрано в Попрошайке - в шапке.

----------


## Людми

и что, скаичвается оттуда? у меня ссылки скрыты не пойму почему..И?

----------


## diesel2turbo

Нужно сначала авторизоваться(ввести свой логин/пароль), тогда ссылки будут не скрытыми. Справедливости ради отмечу, что раньше процесс поиска нужной конфигурации был намного удобней, да и ссылок было по 3-4.

----------


## Людми

на rubard авторизироваться? или на том странном сайте ? здесь то я авторизирована и всеравно ссылки закрыты

----------


## Rashid80

а где все таки искать ссылки на конфигурации и платформы

----------

Mihell (25.04.2014)

----------


## diesel2turbo

Нужно авторизоваться на ruboard, хотя уже сейчас в шапке не нахожу нужных ссылок.
Для 8.2 нашел: 
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...И-!!!/page210

----------

R@$t@f@r!@L (15.05.2014)

----------


## cepgik

Добрый день! Кто-нибудь может дать ссылки на обновление конфигураций "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ПРОФ" и "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Базовая"?

----------


## diesel2turbo

Ссылка в предыдущем посте, чем Вам не нравитсяИ!

----------


## cepgik

> Ссылка в предыдущем посте, чем Вам не нравитсяИ!


Последнее сообщение и редактирование было в 2012 году.

----------


## Raif

Всем привет! кто подскажет какая последняя версия УТ 10?

----------


## cepgik

> Всем привет! кто подскажет какая последняя версия УТ 10?


Тут, вроде, вся информация.

----------


## 2099996

Рарус МФО помогите найти пожалуйста. В любом виде, желательно свежую.

----------


## Mihell

> Ссылка в предыдущем посте, чем Вам не нравитсяИ!


Там обновления за 2012 год :)

----------


## Ukei

*ТЕМА ЗДЕСЬ*, обсуждение закрываем.

----------

DIAK0n (17.11.2021), olimpik2002 (18.08.2014), svandy (04.09.2014)

----------

